# Pics from today may 23



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

mama in the nest with eggs and baby in the old nest









hobbes is now 14 days old









camera blurs the pic so they may look funny so just wait till the cameras fixed to see some better ones


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And the newest member to the family its

*SQUEAK*​








she is much tamer then when we bought her on sunday

and here she is in the food dish









She has got the munchies 


mice are normally nocternal but she likes to come out and play with me when i get home even if she just sits in my hand/lap and occationally the carpet


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Aww... Mice are cute, I have a friend in Las Vegas who gave way her hamster glad to hear Hobbes is doing well does he reply to his name by any chance?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is one pretty baby pigeon!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Both mother and baby are beautiful. I don't usually like mice, but that one is cute. I guess I don't like mice because I had a few of them running around in my house (not pets, mind you!) and when they ate, they were LOUD. They used to scare the daylights out of me at night until finally we got rid of them.

But yours is a pet in its own cage so it's lovable.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very lovely Mom and baby, Michael .. and .. the mouse is adorable!

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

How adorable! Hobbes and his mom are beautiful. I just love your lil mousy, I've never has one as a pet but I've been known to play with the ones I catch occasionally around the house


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol wow i didnt think any one was going to post  well thank you all for the complements no hobbes doesnt respound yet but when we sees my hand he likes to try and clean me 

i love my mouse to i think i want another female only tan this time and keep both in same tank to be freinds  they would both be girls so i would not make the mice population go up ... even though mice only live 1-3 years  well for now im happy with her she is very sociabale especially we kids


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

oh and look at the pictuer of the baby in the nest and see the wall ? 

he has learned to poop out of the nest but splatters it on the wall .... their will be alot of desanitizers in their once hobbes moves out


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, sure do love the pictures. Squeak looks like a fine mouse 

You mentioned that Hobbes is now pooping outside the nest. Ours are too and boy can those guys poop! We tape newspaper on just about any surface, wall, counter, etc. which helps tremendously. If you think Hobbes is bad, feel sorry for me and my six


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

haha maggie your doing a wonderful job


----------

